

Telegram for PC - virtualoops
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqcvcSPx2T0

======
mverwijs
I don't get it. Why use a VM and not download the desktop application:
[https://desktop.telegram.org/](https://desktop.telegram.org/) ?

